# welcome home, new baby!



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

My second to the last tiel came home today. I was debating between a cinnamon ($75) and the pearl pied ($100). The cinnamon flew away several times, and kept running away when it flew to the floor, whether or not it was the breeder or me trying to get him didn't matter. Just too flighty for a hand fed/raised tiel. So I knew he wasn't the right one. But the pearl pied was so calm and sweet, I knew he/she was the one. He/she is 7 weeks old and weaned, doing wonderful!! Here are some pics! 

Name suggestions???


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

he/she is very pretty congrats as far as names i am not good with names especially either sex names lol i had help naming Luna but i know she is female if i think of something i will post it


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

What an adorable baby! Congratulations  I'm absolutely rubbish with names though


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

If he is a male and looses the pearl markings I'm really wondering what he will look like??


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Without the pearls he will looked pied


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

catalinadee said:


> Without the pearls he will looked pied


of course he would, duh! 

what was I thinking?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeebus, Hellena. Your new baby is stunning. I've always loved pearl pieds but that pattern of it on your baby is just too awesome. Congrats! I'm awful with names but good luck coming up with one that suits you and the baby!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Hellena said:


>


I died! Congratulations!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Gorgeous baby! Congratulations.

ETA: Looking at the photos the name that keeps popping into my head is Snazzy.....he/she just looks so snazzy to me. LOL


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

He/she is super cute  I would just call it Puffy  Gorgeous.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful!!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks everyone, really enjoying the little one!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

First name that came to my head was Dewdrop 

then Snowdrop hehe


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a cutie!!


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

He is gorgous! I love his pearling on his chest! I don't have name though! Sorry!


----------

